# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  500 miljon planete te pershtatshme per Jete!?

## Explorer

*500 miljon planete te pershtatshme per Jete!?*



Teleskopi hapsinor i NASA-s, Kepler ka zbuluar se ne nje kend te vogele te galaktikes sone gjinden 1.200 planete.



Ne baza te ketyre egzaminimeve, shkencetaret perfundojne se cdo i dyti yll ka nga nje planet, atehere Rruga e Qumeshtit mund te kete 50 milijarde planete prej te cilave reth 500 milion do te ishin te pershtatshme per Jete.
Teleskopi Kepler ka zbuluar 1.235 planete ne regjionin i cili paraqet vetemse ¼ e qiellit. Mes tyre jane zbuluar 54 planete te cilat rrotullohen ne orbita te pershtatshme per Jete.



Shkencetaret llogarisin se ne gjith universin ka 100 miljarde Galaktika prej te cilat jane me te medhaja se galaktika jone. Teleskopi i NASA-s, Kepler u lansua ne Maj te vitit 2009, kurse misioni i tij duhet te zgjase me se paku 3,5 vjet. Qe  6 javet e para te punes, Kepleri ka zbuluar 5 planete te panjohura deri me tani. Pre muajit Maj deri ne muajin Shtator 2009 gjithsejt jane zbuluar 1235 planete, ne mes te cileve 68 jane me madhesi te Tokes.

----------

